# My little Admiral (rescue)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He was a rescue betta more than anything... And he is SO under weight  
I promised OFL pictures so she'd be able to see him better (sorry for terrible picture quality) 

first and second picture is the usual way he looks, the third is how he is when he turns slow or fast (not as graceful, or gliding as any other betta I have, but more in an awkward "L") The next pictures are sideways, the best I could get of him. (he doesn't like the camera lol)

And yes he is in a bowl.... Because it was easier to get a picture without him swimming away on me -.- he refuses to fight the net, a cup, a bowl, or anything. Doesn't flare, and though he has eaten a couple days now, it's equal to two flakes and maybe a small dried bloodworm if anything. I also noticed the weird shape on the side of his tail (see picture one and three)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My poor little guy is maybe 6 months, about 1.25 inches, and paper thin body other than his head 

and no, the three first pictures he is not in a bowl. He is in a small glass cup... which just shows his sad size -.-


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

He's so tiny D;
Poor guy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, he really is small. I usually go for bettas with color and spunk, but he lacked both -.- but I felt bad for him so yeah


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have never seen such a pathetic looking fish. He just looks starved. Worse than I think I have ever seen. If fish had butts, I would say he doesn't have one. His rear end looks too small... I look forward to seeing him after your good care! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I sure will... got him ot eat 2 flakes yesterday... took him forever lol.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So small... Though I usually don't agree with the exact words "rescue", this is exactly that, with as bad as he looks.... It's good that he's eating at least. After a week, I'd expect a lot of improvement, but if not by then, I'd say add another week. You never know... he might end up being pretty colorful and spunky once he gets back to tip-top shape.

Edit: I got Uncle because he had the most ugliest (yes... _most ugliest_ lol, bad grammer shows how badly) and most serious-faced fish I have ever seen. But he was healthy... and him turning out to be a vibrant ugly and a spaztic spaz, he was way worth the impulse. I'm so strange, lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I hope he survives with you! I have never seen such a skinny betta before! Good thing they are not picky eaters! Glad he found a good home with you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha you got an ugly vibrant spaz? now THATS worth it xD 

And greentea, I haven't had a betta die on me yet for strange problems  I think I have had bettas jump from their bowls/tanks and still live >< right now my female is in with my male. He's trying to nudge her to the bubble nest lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck making him better!! Bit of heat might encourage him to eat perhaps? I think a bit of TLC will help him come around. My sister had an emo fish for weeks but eventually came around!  Fingers crossed for Admiral!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well thanks to OFL's advice, I am sure I can get him into peak condition


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

awwww poor thing looks so emaciated =( What did OFL suggest?????


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

shrimp, garlic cloves, and spinach lol....


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh that poor little guy  he looks downright tortured. his fin looks like a lump on his tiny body. I hope he perks and fattens up. I'm glad he's got you now to help him out  keep us updated! i have a feeling he's got a gorgeous color when he colors up.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

lol that sounds like something i would want to eat!!!!! but i bet it works really well, she feeds all her fish that mixture =)


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

spinach? o_0


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Indyfishy... I think the only thing I'd want to eat out of that is maybe the garlic cloves... xD;


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Awww D: Poor little guy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahah yes... spinach... lol. Well, he has started to get a little more red in his fins, and less of that weird off white pink, blah-ick color  And I have found making the food sink, he will eat... so I took a small (made for brine shrimp or something as a feeder tube) baster, let a food piece soak, suck it up and shoot it into the water, then he goes for it.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor guy. Good rescue


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I would have felt bad leaving him there  his sibling, a bright red one was bought easily because of his colors. But this lil' fella was not exactly "pretty" in any way so he probably would have been left to die and rot -.- Seen it happen there.

Plus they don't get females in D: or if they do they are small, and inactive.


----------

